# Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà bữa phụ cho bé ăn dặm kiểu nhật đang trở thành trào lưu của các mẹ trẻ



## uyenlam (18/6/19)

Các mẹ trẻ đang truyền tay nhau bí kíp nuôi dạy trẻ kiểu Nhật, bên cạnh cách dạy trẻ tự lập thì các chia sẻ về bữa phụ cho bé ăn dặm kiểu Nhật cũng đang được gây chú ý.

Tùy vào văn hóa và cách cảm thụ của mỗi gia đình mà có gia đình hướng con cái theo cách nuôi dạy của châu Âu, có gia đình lại ưa chuộng cách của Nhật. Bên cạnh cách dạy con tự lập từ nhỏ theo phương pháp của người Nhật thì bữa phụ cho bé ăn dặm kiểu Nhật cũng đang được chia sẻ nhanh chóng trong các nhóm kín của các mẹ bỉm sữa. Ăn dặm kiểu Nhật là một phương pháp ăn dặm hiệu quả và khoa học dành cho bé từ 5-18 tháng tuổi. Khác với ăn dặm truyền thống, ăn dặm kiểu Nhật sẽ giúp bé làm quen với nhiều loại thức ăn đa dạng khác nhau. Các chuyên gia Nhật Bản khuyến khích thời gian thích hợp để bắt đầu ăn dặm kiểu Nhật là khi 5 tháng tuổi vì lúc này bé đã có phản xạ tập nhai, có thể nhai được một số thức ăn phù hợp và cũng là giai đoạn hệ thiêu hóa của bé chưa phát triển hoàn thiện hẳn, ăn dặm là phù hợp nhất.

Đây là phương pháp giúp bé phát triển thông minh và cơ thể khỏe mạnh hơn. Tuy nhiên cũng có một số hạn chế là ăn dặm kiểu Nhật sẽ mất nhiều thời gian công sức hơn cách ăn dặm truyền thống của người Việt. Cũng chính vì ăn dặm kiểu Nhật nêm rất ít gia vị sẽ làm bé không thích thú cho lắm khi đến giờ ăn nên một số thực đơn ăn dặm sẽ giúp ích cho các mẹ trong menu hằng ngày của bé.

*1. Súp khoai tây sữa*



​Súp khoai tây sữa- bữa phụ cho bé ăn dặm kiểu Nhật
- Nguyên liệu: 1/8 củ khoai tây, 60ml sữa.
- Cách làm: Mẹ rửa sạch khoai tây, gọt vỏ, thái nhỏ và luộc chín. Sau đó đem khoai tây trộn chung với sữa và nấu ở lửa nhỏ cho tới khi chím mềm. Tiếp theo mẹ nghiền nhuyễn hỗn hợp khoai tay và sữa.

*2. Súp cá hồi, rau củ*



​Súp cá hồi rau củ - bữa phụ cho bé ăn dặm kiểu Nhật
- Nguyên liệu: 10gr cá hồi tươi, ½ muỗng cà rốt, 1 quả đậu sora, 1/3 chén nước rau luộc, một ít bột gạo.
- Cách làm: Cá hồi bỏ da, luộc sơ, bỏ xương, xé nhỏ. Đậu sora luộc chín, bóc vỏ, nghiền nhỏ. Cà rốt nấu chín, nghiền nhỏ. Cho cá, cà rốt vào nước rau nấu khoảng 3 phút. Tiếp theo cho bột gạo đã hòa tan vào nấu chín. Cuối cùng mẹ thêm bột sora đã nghiền nhỏ vào trộn đều.

*3. Cháo bắp (cháo ngô ngọt)*



​Cháo bắp - bữa phụ cho bé ăn dặm kiểu Nhật
- Nguyên liệu: Cháo trắng: 2 thìa cà phê, ngô/bắp nghiền: 2 thìa cà phê
- Cách làm: Nấu cháo cùng với hạt ngô cho tới khi mềm, sau đó nghiền nhuyễn, bỏ bã.
Chú ý: Có thể nấu hạt ngô riêng, sau đó dùng máy xay cho nhanh. Nhớ lọc hết bã ngô.

*4. Súp bánh mì sữa*



​Súp bánh mì sữa - bữa phụ cho bé ăn dặm kiểu Nhật
- Nguyên liệu: Sữa: 1/2 cup (60ml); bánh mỳ gối: 1/4 lát
- Cách làm: Nếu là sữa bột thì cần pha theo đúng tỷ lệ để có được lượng trên. Bánh mỳ bỏ phần riềm cứng, xé nhỏ và cho vào sữa. Đun ở lửa nhỏ cho tới khi thấy súp sôi thì tắt bếp.
Chú ý: Chỉ đun cho tới khi hỗn hợp sôi, sau đó đậy vung kín để bánh mỳ mềm bằng hơi là được.

*5. Bánh xốp đậu phụ*



​Bánh xốp đậu phụ - bữa phụ cho bé ăn dặm kiểu Nhật
- Nguyên liệu: 20g đậu phụ, 1/2 lòng đỏ trứng, 60ml sữa, bột khoai tây (potato starch), một chút đường.
- Cách làm: Cho lòng đỏ trứng, sữa và đường vào nồi, quậy tan thành hỗn hợp đồng nhất rồi đun lửa nhỏ cho tới khi hỗn hợp chín, khuấy thấy nặng tay. Cho tiếp bột khoai tây vào cho đặc. Đậu phụ dằm nhuyễn mịn, trộn với hỗn hợp trên rồi làm đông lạnh trong tủ lạnh.
Lưu ý là ăn dặm kiểu Nhật thì không nhất định phải dùng nguyên liệu Nhật các mẹ nhé! Và người Nhật chỉ mong bé phát triển bình thường, không mong bé béo. Thực đơn của món dặm Nhật chú trọng nhiều rau, cân đối giữa chất bột, đạm, vitamin, đặc biệt là chất đạm ăn rất ít. Vì vậy, các mẹ khi cho bé ăn theo phương pháp này đừng kỳ vọng quá nhiều ở sự bụ bẫm như văn hóa người Việt.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------



## manhleo93 (2/7/19)

Bài viết hữu ích. Thanks b đã chia sẻ!


----------

